# True Hairless- when does hair loss start?



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

My first 2 litters of possible TH bubs are now 14 days old and are starting to open their eyes...

At what day will they begin losing their fur? Also, at what point would they NOT be considered TH(meaning, how late is the latest that they'd start to lose fur?)?

I'm getting so ancy and keep having the dread fear that NONE of them will be TH. :shock:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They should start soon. Keep an eye on their noses, that's where it starts.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

What day did yours start?

Trust me, I'm keeping a VERY close eye on them! I've been checking about 10 times a day for any signs of hair loss. :lol: I'm so excited, yet so nervous. If I get any I'm going to have a hard time not keeping them all to myself. :roll: Thankfully, they're all PEW, so it helps to eliminate some of the cuteness factor as far as me justifying keeping them because of cute spots and such.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Usually as soon as their eyes open, it starts. Hmm.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Yep, they should be starting any time if any are. Around the eyes and nose is where it starts. If any of them haven't started losing within a couple days of any that do, they aren't hairless.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, half of them still have their eyes closed, so I'll try not to get too nervous. *bites nails* It's been a whole hour...I should go check again. :?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Any fur loss?????


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

No. *sniffles* It looks like the male I bred those first 2 does to was a dud, which really sucks cause those 2 girls are my most typey TH Carriers. Poo!

That was only 18 of the bubs(I didn't do any culling, but did foster some of the bubs over to another female). I've still got 2 more litters(20 bubs total) to go and they're from a different buck that I KNOW carries TH because another breeder just got a TH bub from the females sold her which were pre-bred to him.  I'm totally jealous of her TH bub, lol, but hopefully I'll get some with these other babies. I should know within a week or so. They're all between 6-9 days old.

Soooo...anyone interested in 18 PEWs? :lol: There's Standards, Satins, and Fuzzies. They will probably be somewhat lacking in the type department, but their parents aren't too shabby, considering that their grandpa is a lab mouse.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I wish I were closer, I'd take some satins and fuzzies. Haha. I hope you can find them homes, I am sure they are lovely!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, poo! Both of my carrier does look like they've taken, and the sire of their "bumps" is my TH so..... I am still keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

SQUEE!!!!!!!

I checked on my bubbies this morning and ONE baby has opened his eyes so far and guess what?...HE'S A TH!!!

Pics will be coming soon. 

I've gotta work tonight, so I can't wait to come home and see how much more fur he's lost, lol.


----------

